# Nickk- bring lots of $ for raffle tickets. Guess who's selling them? :)~~



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'll give you one hint!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I'll give you one hint!
> 
> *


Jon, what's the deal?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Nickk- bring lots of $ for raffle tickets. Guess who's selling them? ~~*



JST said:


> *Jon, what's the deal? *


Read this thread, and it will make perfect sense...

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6055


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Nickk- bring lots of $ for raffle tickets. Guess who's selling them? ~~*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Read this thread, and it will make perfect sense... *


This one?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Nickk- bring lots of $ for raffle tickets. Guess who's selling them? ~~*



[email protected] said:


> *This one? *


Read This Thread

JST, this topic has been a hot one in this forum
for a little while too...

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22680


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Alright Jon, fess up - are/were you MacSanta?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *Alright Jon, fess up - are/were you MacSanta?  *


MacSanta drives an Aspen Silver 540i...

:thumbup:


----------

